# need longer supply hoses for washing machine



## jeffhydro (Jul 15, 2010)

supply stores seem to sell supply hose and discharge lines in lengths up to 6 ft. anybody know where i can get longer lines to move my washer a few extra feet further from the water valves? thx


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

an appliance parts store should be able to get them..#3808FF is 8'-3810FF is 10', etc.


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

One thing you need to watch for with long lines is if they are rubber or rubber with braided SS. Rubber in that length may pose a bursting issue if your not careful you could come home to a flooded laundry room.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You can just splice 2 braided lines together with a brass coupling:yes:


----------



## jeffhydro (Jul 15, 2010)

*thanks*

thank u everyone for the advice. :thumbup:


----------

